# Cheapest place to get platinium



## tensor9 (May 22, 2012)

The cheapest I've found was from Alfa Aesar at $185/g for 1 g or $157/g for 5 g. This is for 99.9% powder.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'd like at least 99.5%, preferably 99.9%, as this will be used for catalysis. It doesn't really matter what form it's in since I'm gonna dissolve it up and make Adam's catalyst out of it anyway.


----------



## lazersteve (May 22, 2012)

I have Pt on hand and would be willing to sell you some. PM me with the amount you need and we can arrange payment.

Steve


----------



## freechemist (May 30, 2012)

Probably the cheapest way, to obtain pure platinum in metallic form is to buy it as a small bar (1g, 5g or others).
Other forms of Pt, commercially available are Pt-sponge, Pt-black, Pt-foil, Pt-wire.
Doing a Google search, entering e.g. "platinum bar 1g" you will find more information about purity, pricing and shipment conditions.

Good luck, freechemist


----------



## Lou (Jun 1, 2012)

I think I have some Adam's catalyst. How about that?


----------



## tensor9 (Jun 1, 2012)

That would be nice, but I think I found some Pt bar for pretty cheap. It's a little laborious to make the oxide, but the lower cost is worth it.


----------

